# Teclado control camaras DOMO



## Foshland (Ago 17, 2006)

Hola y gracias a todos de antemano, estoy estudiando la manera de controlar una cámara DOMO con un teclado de control fabricado por mi, la cámara se maneja por puerto 485 y tengo el programa k lo controla por PC, pero me gustaria prescindir de el portatil para su control y hacerlo directamente con el teclado de control. Tambien se podria hacer por puerto serie pues tengo un conversor de 232 a 485 e incluso por USB porque tengo un conversor usb a 232 y luego el conversor de 232 a 485 pero claro el tema es kitarme todos los convertidores de enmedio, planteo mi idea y los medios con los que dispongo y a ver kien se apunta a echarme una manita. 

Camara DOMO con control por puerto RS-485, mov vertical, horizontal y foco y zoom
Software para control de cámara que me muestra en pantalla el protocolo de transmision y tambien las palabras de salida a la cámara

Conversores 232-485 y USB-Serie

Todo tipo de material electronico incluso un viejo osciloscopio
Acceso a todo tipo de piezas electronicas


Y mi idea es muy simple pero k me tiene loco, a ver, por lo pronto me conformo con que al pulsar un boton se envie por protocolo 485 una señal a la cámara, el valor de la palabra a enviar creo k se puede obtener atraves del software de control, asi que digamos k al pulsar cierto boton se envia una palabra grabada.

Para esto podemos usar alguna memoria CMOS, a ver k me comentan, pero dado el futuro de este proyecto (Luego habra k manejar mov vertical, horizontal y zoom y foco y para colmo un direccionamiento para las cámaras, pues enviar dicha información a la cámara 4 es diferente k a la cámara 6 por ejemplo) creo k terminaremos usando PICS, hay alguno con salida 485????


La verdad es que no se por donde empezar, supongo k sabiendo la palabra de salida enviada por el portatil cuando se dice mov izkierda de cámara 1 por ejemplo y compararlo con la información mostrada por el software para asi intentar comprender el protocolo de comunicacion del software


Sabeis de algun proyecto similar???? Y sea lo k sea, kien se apunta a sacar adelante este proyectito???? Muchas gracias a todos y arriba este pezado de foro del k me acabo de hacer miembro


----------



## domze (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola me interesa tener información de con que sofware y con que adaptadores controlas tu camara de domo desde tu PC.

saludos


----------



## joga (Mar 4, 2007)

bueno como te lo imaginabas la solucion a esto es usar pics, el problema aqui es saber que datos envia la pc a la camara, de los convertidores olvidate de momento, ya que a la salida del pic le puedes colocar un integrado que adapte las señales ttl a los niveles adecuados ya sean rs232 o rs485 la emulacion de la pc es relativamente facil ya que el compilador pbp cuenta con instrucciones para el envio de datos en forma serial. te repito aqui lo que hay que saber es a que valocidad se realiza la transmision y que datos envia, yo de momento estoy pensando hacer lo mismo pero desde cero pero en mi caso lo  veo mas facil ya que puedo conectar un pic en la camara que reciba los datos y otro que los envie desde el teclado en un formato parecido a esto [id de camara, direccion, grados por avanzar] y estos datos acondicionarlos a los motores de pasos que colocare, o incluso he visto en alguna tienda que ya venden una base con el motaje de 2 motores de pasos y tal vez lo compre para ahorrarme algo de trabajo mecanico.


saludos desde Mèxico


----------



## Edgard_Oporto (Mar 8, 2007)

Hola, el proyecto esta muy interesante. 
Yo opino que deberia interceptarse el puerto serial de la PC a fin de averiguar que formato de datos envia al dar ordenes a la domo. 

Para esto puede elaborarse un programa en Visual Basic (en otra PC) que lea el puerto serie , esta PC estaria conectada via RS232 con el puerto serie de la PC donde esta la DOMO y empezar a probar variando especialmente la velocidad y con la ayuda de un ORC.

Saludos


----------



## joga (Mar 10, 2007)

bueno para interceptar los datos no es neceasario realizar el`programa en visual basic ya que existen software que ya lo hace uno que se puede utilizar es el entorno de desarrollo que utilizo para programar pics en basic se llama microcode studio y lo pueden descargar free, este contiene una aplicacion de hioperterminal y alli podemos ver los datos que se envian a la camara, solo conectando un cable cruzado de la pc que envia los datos a la pc con el soft y listp


----------



## Foshland (Dic 11, 2007)

Bueno, lo he tenido bastante apartado el tema, a ver si podeis seguirme ayudando, os puedo poner las cadenas de caracteres que salen por el puerto serie, lo que ocurre es que no se "descodificarlos" algunos son faciles pero otros no los entiendo, alguien me sigue?

respondedme y empiezo a postear información


Mil gracias


----------



## Butxes (Feb 14, 2011)

Buenas, 

    Yo estoy haciendo una cosa similar, mediante una ARM.  Pero mi gran problema es el protocolo de comunicacion, yo le envio a la camara las tramas de acciones a la camara desde mi portatil directamente con un conversor RS-485. Aqui esta el gran problema, que la camara no siempre hace las acciones, casi nunca hace lo q le pido, menos en algun momento de lucidez en el cual hace alguna accion. 

     La camara que controlo es una eneo edmc 2221, con protocolo pelco-d o pelco-p,  con ninguno de los dos protocolos no me asegura las acciones,, sabeis si hay que inicializar la camara con alguna trama especifica para trabajar en manual o alguna cosa asi?? Con un par de programas que me he bajado funcionan como mi programa o peor,,

         Muchas gracias por su atencion,,


----------

